# Speed Limit in Dubai



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

attention, 
according to a local newspaper, as of November 1st, all speed radars within dubai will be reset to 10km + max speed while it is 20+ max speed now

ie. on dubai - abu dhabi road it will be 130 km/h instead on 140 and so on


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

What is your source?


----------



## spartan (Apr 28, 2009)

bubbles said:


> What is your source?


Yeah, saw the article in the Gulf News on Sunday. 

Its probably a good thing that theyre doing this. I doubt it will have any affect on the maniacs who already drive 160 kph.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

You mean this article?

gulfnews : Reduction in speed limit aimed at curbing deaths

from what I can understand, it only applies to certain vehicles. Cars not being one of them.

ps: Dubai - Abu Dhabi road is 160km/h.


----------



## spartan (Apr 28, 2009)

Ah...didnt get the change to read the article. Just saw the headline. Appreciate you pointing that one out.

And I was referring to maniacs within Dubai...where the speed limit might be 80 or 100 and not 140 (as that of the Dubai-Abu Dhabi freeway)


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

spartan said:


> And I was referring to maniacs within Dubai...where the speed limit might be 80 or 100 and not 140 (as that of the Dubai-Abu Dhabi freeway)


No worries. 

I was referring to the original post.


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

bubbles said:


> No worries.
> 
> I was referring to the original post.


I am not sure about now but when they first installed the new cameras I got a ticket for driving on 142 km/h 
anyway, not all the posts r really radar, u must have noticed that, thats why ppl are able to drive on 160
while abu dhabi declared clearely in the news that the radars are set to 160 on abu dhabi - dubai free way


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

eyad84 said:


> I am not sure about now but when they first installed the new cameras I got a ticket for driving on 142 km/h
> anyway, not all the posts r really radar, u must have noticed that, thats why ppl are able to drive on 160
> while abu dhabi declared clearely in the news that the radars are set to 160 on abu dhabi - dubai free way


I don't profess to know much about the roads around Abu Dhabi, but I normally set my cruise control to 160 and have not had a ticket thus far. That is only for the actual Abu dhabi cameras (the ones that catch you from the back), the blue dubai ones are NOT 160.


----------

